# Ati RV250+Xorg=blackscreen



## Snakekick (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello, I am new with FreeBSD and the first thing that I try is to install X.Org. It's a freshly installed FreeBSD 10.0 i386. I added

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```
to rc.conf, then did `Xorg -configure`. I start X.Org with `Xorg -config Xorg.conf.new -retro`. The only thing I get is a black screen and I can't go back to the terminal. (Login with SSH is still working.) X.Org with the VESA driver works. I tested this laptop with a current Ubuntu and the Radeon driver works well with Linux on this laptop.

I hope that I attached all needed logfiles and that somebody can help me 

Thanks.

pciconf: http://pastebin.com/fQFrsFBp

ati_xorg_log: http://pastebin.com/RK9yydqV

Xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/WXQhZ90x


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2014)

Snakekick said:


> The only thing I get is a black screen and I can't go back to the terminal. (login with SSH is still working).


You need to enable the vt(4) console driver to be able to switch back to the console. Unfortunately, 10.0 does not have support for it. It is available on 10.1.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 10, 2014)

Xorg is trying to load radeonkms modules per your card.

This causes many strange things when vt(4) has not been compiled into kernel. That's also the reason there are so many X.Org "black screen", or "resolution reset" problems.

The New X.Org looks for radeonkms drivers unless otherwise specified in xorg.conf.
radeonkms means (in a convoluted manner) that [man-4]vt[/man] should be enabled. If you don't have vt, you are most likely going to have problems with Xorg.
Snakekick: This rant is for all future xorg-radeon answer linking.


----------



## Snakekick (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok, thanks, but how can *I* fix this? I tried 10.1 RC4 and 11-CURRENT with the same result. Or how can *I* disable the KMS driver, any blacklist files? The problem is not only the black console, the X screen is black too.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 10, 2014)

In 10.1, enter this in /boot/loader.conf:

```
kern.vty=vt
```
Then reboot.  Do not load any KMS modules in that file, let them autoload.

vt(4) provides console compatibility with KMS drivers, so after X quits, the console is visible.


----------



## Snakekick (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks, but only the look for the console changes, not my X.Org problem. Here is my new logfile: http://pastebin.com/jGDmJy0e.


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 10, 2014)

There is something fishy here, but I don't know how to resolve it. What's in your Monitor0 section of xorg.conf.new? Have yout tried starting Xorg without a configuration file?

```
[  130.636] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0
[  130.638] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section
[  130.644] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section
[  130.650] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0
[  130.661] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0
[  130.667] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output S-video
[  130.667] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected
[  130.667] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected
[  130.667] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected
[  130.667] (WW) RADEON(0): No outputs definitely connected, trying again...
[  130.668] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected
[  130.668] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected
[  130.668] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected
[  130.668] (WW) RADEON(0): Unable to find connected outputs - setting 1024x768 initial framebuffer
```


----------



## Snakekick (Nov 11, 2014)

It's a laptop with an internal screen and DVI/VGA output.


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 11, 2014)

Ah, sorry, I had not seen we were in the Mobile Computing forum. I have no experience with laptop screens and X.Org.


----------



## Snakekick (Nov 11, 2014)

No problem, I think this laptop is too old for FreeBSD, it's better to run with Windows 7 or Ubuntu.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2014)

What is the exact make and model of the computer?  The only thing too old for FreeBSD is a 386.  Internal monitors often show up as LVDS.


----------



## Snakekick (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello, it is a:

Dell Latitude D600
Chipset Intel 855PM
AGP 4x - ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 - 32 MB DDR SDRAM


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2014)

My recommendation: build X.Org from ports and delete or rename any copies of xorg.conf so X will auto-configure.


----------



## Snakekick (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello wblock@

What is the ben_e_fit of building X.Org from ports when *I* do not change my make.conf? I use the xorg.conf that is generated by Xorg when I start it with `Xorg -configure`. The result is the same with or without xorg.conf.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2014)

Building ports on the target machine means there is no mismatch between the build and run environments.  Those ports are custom-made on that machine, for that machine, using the libraries and files that are present rather than just assumed.

xorg.conf can be a source of problems, and is usually not needed anyway.


----------



## Snakekick (Nov 12, 2014)

I start to build the ports. But, now *I* see that *I* have bleeding edge hardware 

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


> "Radeon video cards:
> 
> AGP cards not supported before FreeBSD 11-CURRENT


Not really, or?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2014)

AGP support was added recently, but I did not pay attention to whether it has been backported to 10-STABLE.  I'm not sure that built-in card requires AGP support, either.


----------



## Snakekick (Nov 12, 2014)

After hours of building and compiling nothing happens. Nothing changed. The same error as before*.*


----------



## Snakekick (Nov 13, 2014)

Ok, the conclusion of one week trial an error and help from this forum:  I must say Free_BSD_ from 2014 can't work with a technology from 1997 (AGP) because it's t_oo_ new? 

Okay, okay, the next version maybe can do this. Sorry but this is a little bit funny.


----------

